# Winston's Journal



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

*4/17/09*

I rode Winston today. We walked around in the field beforehand to get him stretching and then rode in the jumping arena. He was a lot calmer and more supple than yesterday  We jumped a few small cross-rails and I worked on halfhalts and position.

Heehee...one of the ladies at my barn had a huge birthday party for her horse. There were tons of cars and they had horse cookies, fancyish food, drinks... it was hilarious.

I didnt get to walk and mess around with the little black mini, Midnight today. Were giving him a much needed makeover this weekend and I promise to get some pictures 

I ride tomorrow and Sunday... I will upload some exciting new photos after Sunday (Youll see what happens) and some of Midnight and riding Winston. 
 E and Winston


----------



## Starynight5 (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome idea! I ight want to do that! Sounds like a wounderful horse ya got there!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

haha it was really cute. The lady had invited all of the barn people and they hung out with the horses etc. These were older ladies too... not kids lol. 

Thanks! I love him to death and he gets better and better everyday. I have learned so much with him!!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

*4/18/09*

Okay... so from now on I am going to start writing this journal in my horse's perspective. Here goes:

Today E took me for a long trailride through the fields. We did some trot and canter work, and we also went through the water!  After she made sure I was a supple and relaxed, she did some dressage work in the arena. Then she took me too a field and hopped me over some crossrails. Im starting to listen to her halfhalts (lol). Once the outdoor jumping arena opened up, we jumped some small gates... I love to jump 

After I was cooled off, E gave me the most dreaded awful thing... _a bath_! I kept pawing and shifting as she tried to wash me in Betadine and this dandruff stuff [head and shoulders heehee]... when she was washing my face it smeeeelled funny so I gave her a weird face. After I was clean and dry I went out into my fields with my buddies and peacefully tried to eat.

But whatdoya know! She takes the little black miniature horse out of his paddock and takes him over to the... *dundundunNUHHH* _washrack _. I just had to sit at the fence and watch the funny looking furry Midnight get his bath too. He didnt like it anymore than I did. Afterward while E was walking him, he tried to race toward the grass, nip and kick at her. He thought he was SOO big and SOO scary. Haha.

After taking some quick photos... she gave me a goodbye kiss. 
I love my owner (and her peppermints). 

New Entry tomorrow and pictures to come...


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

*4/19/09*

Okay, so today I didnt ride Winston... it was his day off. But I got to spend a few hours with Olympic equestrian and eventer, Amy Tryon and her two horses Leyland and Poggio! 

It was funn! She talked to us about her horsey life and career, and about her farm and horses. We all took pictures with Poggio and Leyland, and I got my hat and a photo autographed... "Best of Luck, Amy Tron". 

I have some pictures of the horses, since I cant share the ones of me and my friends... 

E


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Winston...my horsey 









A furry, wet Midnight









Winston eye shot

I will get some pics of Leyland and Poggio later when I have time


----------



## ridetolive (Apr 20, 2009)

awwww there all so cute he sounds like such a sweetie can't wait to hear more


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks! He is 
______________________________________________________________ 

*4/20/09*
Today E was dropped off at the barn and got to stay and ride for a few hours. She told me I was a very good boy for getting on my correct right lead and listening to her half halts. We went over a few poles on the ground and I stayed slow and collected. Afterward she messed around on me, making me look all pretty (but we all know I already am! haha) After she put me away, she brushed a little on that fuzzball Midnight. She kept coming over to pet me and take some pictures though... 

*4/21/09*
Today, E rode me mostly in the indoor. It had stopped raining while she was grooming me, and then as soon as she got on to ride... whatdoya know... it rains again. That kinda got me in racehorse mode... so she had to do a lot of suppling and bending at the walk so I wouldnt stick my nose up in the air. After a few minutes I was fine. I trotted and cantered over a pole, and got my right lead on the SECOND try! Emma was so proud of me.
Since the raining had stopped, we rode for a few more minutes in the jumping arena before cooling off. She trimmed up my hair and made it shimmer with showsheen. 

E and Winston


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

MWA HA HA HA HA! YOUR NAME IS EMMA! i finally know your name! xDD


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Crud! I accidentally typed it while I was posting my entries.
Now you know Daria  ahahaa
I was going to tell you anyways...


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

*4/24/09*
Today I didnt go out to the barn to ride Winston. Instead I skipped school (heehee) and got up early to go be a volunteer at Rolex, a 3 day event, and the only 4* show in the US. Today was dressage day, and I was a bit upset I didnt stay and watch very many rides... but I got a freebies and bought some new stuff . I also got to meet Jan Byyne (I hope I spelled her last name right) and Gina Miles...! Exciting 

Tomorrow is cross country day... my fave! I hope to get some great piccs!

E


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

yes we finally know it after all this time! ohhh playing hookey bad girl


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

*4/25/09*
Cross Country day at Rolex. YESS!  My favorite! haha
I got a bunch of photos of XC at Rolex... the link is at the bottom of the page. My friend and our moms walked miles stopping at jumps to get pictures. I enjoyed the water jumps and the sunken road especially 
I also got more signatures! This time from Phillip Dutton and Kim Severson!
Another long day...Poor Winston didnt get to see me again. And on his BIRTHDAY! (Hes 5)I got him some black splint boots and horse treats though. 
Tomorrow is Stadium Jumping day...

*4/26/09*
Today is stadium jumping day! 
My mom, sister, and I got seats near the middle of the arena and in the semi-shade (thank goodness). I could see all but like 2 jumps and a few of them were head on, which made for good photos. It was really exciting whenever someone got a clear round (especially when its someone your rooting for). 
Lucinda Fredericks won... shes in the pink in my XC pics. 
I have SJ pics, but I havent uploaded them yet... sorry.

I rode Winston today! He was very happy to see me! He about fell asleep in the cross ties and was a very good boy with the exception of getting quick while cantering in the field. We jumped a few tiny X Rails with flower boxes and I worked on my release and half halts. Tomorrow we have a jumping lesson so I couldnt do too much... 

E & Winston


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Rolex Kentucky 2009 - a set on Flickr

Heres the link to the XC pictures...


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww what a good boy he is


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

*4/28/09*
I went out and rode Winston today. He was all the way out in the field and followed me up to the gate without a halter. Hes finally starting to come to his name again... =)
I rode him for about 30 minutes and did a lot of flat work. We hopped over a few crossrails, a vertical and oxer again, and he seems to be slowing down. That and Im figuring out half halts lol.
As usual he was a sweet boy!!

*4/29/09*
I had a lesson today. Lemme tell yah, it went GREAT!!!! Winston was amazing 
Im loving my new instructor. Shes really helping with my jumping. I worked on shoving my heels down and sitting deep with a few half halts to slow Winston down. I hardly had to tug on the reins! He stayed slow to the jumps and didnt put his head down as much. I feel really good about my lesson and cant wait to ride Winston again. After I master the art of half halts and softening before the jump... I can finally master my release which will help TONS with my position (which was actually good today!).

Anyways... My next ride will probably be mainly at flat ride since Ill be by myself. But Winston needs a break anyways.



*E and Winston*


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

thats cool. good boy with coming to his name and getting better with the jumps!!!!!! why is the font so small??


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Ick I dont know...


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh and Thanks!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

lol and what were you doing up at 7:56??


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I had to coach a field hockey game. I havent posted in a while... even though Ive been riding. I had a lesson today and I will post later.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

coach?? why were you coaching it?? ok


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm the coach of a younger league field hockey team. Were doing great!! 
We won our game 5-0.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

oh thats sooo cool. how old are the kids is there an adult that helps you??


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

The kids are in elementary school. My mom supervises but basically its just me and my best friend who coach.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

lol you must be really good  I play lacrosse so thats pretty much like field hockey.how long have you been playing??


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks 
Oh wow... a pretty long time. 6 or 7 years I think. Ive had some really good coaches


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

i havent been playing lacrosse that long but a decent time maybe 3-3 1/2 years im alright.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats still pretty good. I never had time for lacrosse... Here we go... an update from the past three days.

May 8, 2009
Winston got new shoes  He practically fell asleep while he was getting shod! After that I rode him around and just worked on keeping him from curling his nose under too far. He was really calm and supple, which was good. I really should get some pictures of me riding for you all.

May 9, 2009
Today I had a jumping lesson. We did some courses and I think it went very well. I am really getting the hang of waiting for the jump, which is helping my jumping position tons. I just need to work more on my release and squeeze and releases. Sometimes (most of the time) I dont release... but I did a lot better on Saturday. Winston was a happy jumper and jumped great unless I forgot to wait and threw my shoulders forward. Its hard b/c in jumping, theres so much to think about. Its like dressage WITH the extra jumps and technique. Overall I think it went great 

May 10, 2009
Well... I rode today. It went pretty well, with the exception that Winston kept resisting my hands. It was wierd b/c it was something he hadnt done before. Like twisting his head and stuff. After he got over that and started to relax he jumped really well. The oxer and gates were a bit bigger than the night before and we half halted, waited, and jumped them really nicely. I am starting to feel myself touching the saddle when I take off and am in the air... meaning Im not really jumping ahead anymore  yayy

Tomorrow is Winston's day off  He'll be happy!
E and Winston


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww good boy! and good for you emma


----------

